# puppy breath



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Why do they have it? I've heard people say its cause they eat their own poop but Clemen never eats any poop.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, puppies have been on mother's milk, and have antibodies and all that....they haven't developed their own immunities yet. Maybe it has something to do with that??


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

There's good puppy breath and bad puppy breath. To which one are you referring?

I love sweet puppy breath! It's like baby breath or new car smell. Good puppy breath is a result of their healthy, mild diet of mother's milk and puppy food, and the enzymes that break these things down. And since puppies don't eat big-dog stanky food, they don't have big-dog stanky mouth bacteria or the advanced plaque problems older dogs develop. So their mouths are clean. 

Then there's bad, yucky puppy breath that is caused by a still-developing esophagus leaking gas from the stomach, or can be caused by an impacted tooth, the beginnings of gum disease, worms or eating poop.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

infiniti said:


> There's good puppy breath and bad puppy breath. To which one are you referring?
> 
> I love sweet puppy breath! It's like baby breath or new car smell. Good puppy breath is a result of their healthy, mild diet of mother's milk and puppy food, and the enzymes that break these things down. And since puppies don't eat big-dog stanky food, they don't have big-dog stanky mouth bacteria or the advanced plaque problems older dogs develop. So their mouths are clean.
> 
> Then there's bad, yucky puppy breath that is caused by a still-developing esophagus leaking gas from the stomach, or can be caused by an impacted tooth, the beginnings of gum disease, worms or eating poop.


Its the normal puppy breath, but normal puppy breath stinks to me, I can't understand why everyone thinks it smells so good, it has always smelled gross to me, on every single puppy ever. 
I don't know if mothers milk and puppy food would have anything to do with it. She hasn't nursed in two weeks and eats the same dog food as my other pups.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL, well to each their own. I know people who don't like new car smell too.

What kind of dog food do you feed your dogs? Is the puppy eating puppy food or adult dog food? Sometimes this will have a great deal to do with odors on the breath and skin. In fact, I find that most of the time it does.

My dog has no odor at all to her breath or skin. She doesn't smell like a dog at all. About the only time she has an odor to her is after she's been outside running around, but then everyone has that "outside" smell to them after that. I credit a healthy diet to her odor-free self. When we go to Petsmart or the indoor dog park, so many of the dogs there smell like ... well, dogs. And my girl just doesn't. I've had other people, complete strangers, comment to that effect as well, so I know it's not just that I am used to her and don't notice anything.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

They all eat kirkland dog food for small dogs. None of them "smell like dog". Sandy smells like clean air and Evie often smells like cookies or something, I don't know why, she just smells really good. The baby doesn't stink either, except for her puppy breath.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, well ... then they all smell good.  You just have an aversion to puppy breath, by your own admission. 

I don't know why, but this reminded me of something funny. The first day I took Bella to daycare at Petsmart for a couple of hours on a Saturday while my daughter and I went to lunch, when we went to pick her up and load her into the car, I noticed she smelled like baby powder. I thought that was odd. I never did remember to ask them why she smelled like baby powder. She didn't have any on her just the smell. LOL


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Oh, well ... then they all smell good.  You just have an aversion to puppy breath, by your own admission.


Yeah, my daughter and neighbor think her breath smells so good. I wish I knew what it smelled like to other people because it obviously smells differently to me, more like doodoo.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I miss puppy breath! I hated it sooooooo much when Puck was a little puppy, now I miss it.


----------



## VFBundy (Apr 25, 2010)

SandyPuppy said:


> Why do they have it? I've heard people say its cause they eat their own poop but Clemen never eats any poop.


I've heard it's caused by worms, acquired from their mother. It's always smelled just like skunk to me.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

VFBundy said:


> I've heard it's caused by worms, acquired from their mother. It's always smelled just like skunk to me.


She's already had her first two puppy wormings though.


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

I loooove puppy breath, how anyone could dislike puppy breath it beyond me!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

angel_baby said:


> I loooove puppy breath, how anyone could dislike puppy breath it beyond me!


how is easy to explain, it smells like skunk poo


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh, ugh, I don't like puppy breath either. Worm breath, I call it (yeah, yeah, even if I know they're de-wormed). They're cute but that doesn't make their breath any better  .


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

To me, "puppy breath" is almost angelic when you first sniff if the first few times...it smells kinda weird, BUT, since the smell IS attached to a fluffy cute puppy, it kinda makes you say "awwww"...UNLESS the puppy is YOURS, then, your heart drops, &, you count the days & weeks until the retched smell waivers!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm relieved to find out there are so many others who don't like it. I was starting to wonder if there was really something wrong with my sense of smell!

Anyone know how long til it goes away?


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> I'm relieved to find out there are so many others who don't like it. I was starting to wonder if there was really something wrong with my sense of smell!
> 
> Anyone know how long til it goes away?


I was thinking the same thing! Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Ladybug Bulldogs (Feb 8, 2010)

I love puppy breath too. I've always said it smells good because they haven't started to lick their own butt yet!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I love puppy breath too.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> Yeah, my daughter and neighbor think her breath smells so good. I wish I knew what it smelled like to other people because it obviously smells differently to me, more like doodoo.


I dislike puppy breath too! It's soooo stinky. And there are 6 of them that want nothing more than to lick my nose all day.


----------



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

Y'all have me curious. I work with puppies at my animal shelter, but I've never smelt their mouths.. lol, I never even thought of it. It's their poo that I'm always cleaning up that I always smell. I'm going to have to smell one of them soon, lol.


----------

